# [gnome] impossible d'utiliser ma session (resolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

je rencontre actuelement un gros probleme avec ma gentoo, depuis que je suis passé a gnome 3 je ne peut plus me reconnecter sur ma session avec gdm, j'obtiens le message: "Oh mince ! Quelque chose s'est mal passé."

(sans pour autant m'en dire plus sur la nature du probleme) donc je lance un terminal avec alt + f1 et je fouine un peu, je fais un "dmesg" qui me donne:

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-settings-[22514]: segfault at 7f437c53fc10 ip 00007f437c53fc10 sp 00007fff0aa36e28 error 14
> 
> 

 

je "suppose" que le probleme peut venir de la, avant cela quand j'entrais mon mot de passe rien ne se passais, j'ai donc du recompiler pambase

(j'ai aussi fait un revdep-rebuild)

dans mon /var/log/messages quand je me connecte a ma session j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 26 15:58:14 StarK gdm-password][9308]: pam_unix(gdm-password:session): session opened for user adamaru by (uid=0)
> 
> Nov 26 15:58:14 StarK gnome-session[9274]: DEBUG(+): GdmSignalHandler: handling signal 15
> 
> Nov 26 15:58:14 StarK gnome-session[9274]: GLib-WARNING: Failed to read from child watch wake up pipe: Appel systÃ¨me interrompu
> ...

 

quelqu'un aurais une idée s'il vous plait ?

d'avance merci.Last edited by Chr0nos on Sat Nov 26, 2011 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chr0nos

bon, le probleme venais de ~/.config/autostart que j'ai donc delete, il semblerais que gnome 3 n'aime pas du tout fusion-icon, 

et je comprends maintenant pourquoi linus torvald trouvais que gnome était concu par des nazi de l'interface: car c'est tout simplement une horreur la :s

je vais essayer de repasser a gnome 2.28 la car ca ne va pas être possible :/

on ne peut meme pas changer simplement de theme, mes bureau virtuels se sont tout bonement fait la mâle et mes nerfs avec :/, quelqu'un aurais la liste de tout les paquet a masquer pour me debarasser de gnome 3 dans sa totalitée s'il vous plait ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Clic.

----------

## Chr0nos

merci beaucoup, ta solution est parfaite  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Au moins, quelqu'un a prit la peine de faire un fichier package.mask pour ce genre de situation.

J'aurais aimé avoir ce genre de fichier quand KDE 4.0.2 est arrivé en Testing il y a bien des années.

----------

## bivittatus

Ce qui est étonnant dans cette histoire, c'est que j'utilise XFCE avec gdm. La mise à jour de gdm m'a installé la quasi-totalité des packages de gnome, sans compter que je ne pouvais démarrer gdm qu'à la mano!   :Shocked: 

Donc exit gdm, un petit emerge -a --depclean, exit les 100 et quelques packages de gnome 3 et maintenant je tourne avec kdm.

Ah oui, gnome-terminal a aussi une drôle de transparence du coup...l'angle en bas à droite est visible alors que tout le reste est est bel et bien transparent!  :Evil or Very Mad:   Package masqué du coup...

Je sens le topic "Gnome-2.3 et ses m***e" arriver!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Chr0nos

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...

depuis hiers je me bat avec mes dépendences qui me font un festival de blocks ^^

faudrais que je trouve un truc pour unmerge tout ce qui est masqué

HEUREUSEMENT que j'ai un FEATURES="ccache buildpkg" qui m'a fait gagner un temp monstre pour mon retour a gnome 2 !

en plus je me retrouve avec des packages masqué dans le @selected :/

ahh  :Very Happy:  les joies du testing  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

[troll]

Quand on utilise ccache, faut pas se venir se plaindre quand ça ne marche pas ^^

[/troll]

----------

## d2_racing

Moi quand je vois ce genre de truc, je rsync au cas ou ça pourrait planter  :Razz: 

----------

## Chr0nos

bon le retour à la normale est "presque" la, apres un bon vieu emerge -e gnome (et oui aux grands maux les grands remedes) je ne peu toujours pas monter mes périfériques amovibles (genre clef usb)

j'ai bien recompilé polkit pourtant et je me coltine un ""Impossible de monter 'nom du volume' Not authorized"

ps: en quoi ccache pourais metre le souk dans mes paquets ? vous penssez que c'est mieu de s'en passer et d'y aller a coup de distcc ? (jai pas trop confiencer car toutes les machines chez moi n'ont pas le meme noyeau)

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ton truc de Polkit, je te recommande de lire ce thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html

----------

